# First failed donor egg ICSI



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I hope you don’t mind me messaging I was just wondering if I could pick your brains

My dh and I have just had our first failed donor egg ICSI treatment in Cyprus, and are obviously both devastated 😕 I was just wondering, we obviously want to try again as soon as we can but just wondered, have any of you ladies tried again following a failed donor egg treatment  and if so did you stay with the same clinic or did you try somewhere completely new and start again?  Just don’t know what to do for the best

Thanks in advance

X


----------



## DancingQueen287 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi
I can't offer any suggestions but am in a similar situation, just failed first DE ICSI round (after 3 previous IVF/ICSI cycles with OE).  We're having treatment in the UK and are staying with the same clinic for our next round.  Partly because we still have 1 frozen embryo to try again but also because we like and trust the clinic.  
Do you have any additional embryos in storage with the clinic? I'm not sure how it works with treatment abroad
x


----------



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies
Im in the same position sadly!  I have had 2 failed OE transfers and now with 2 superb hatching blastocysts.  Clinic have recommeded a hysteroscopy to check that I dont have any other underlying issues.  I dont have any other medical issues, apart from Im not getting any younger!  Have you guys had any other advice?xx


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all

Snap! We honestly thought DE would be the key for us. Had a 5AA & 4AA transferrred from a proven donor. DH had the best sample ever, I've previously had a hysto and recent acqua scans so know womb is good. Lining was triple lined and 12mm at transfer. I'd had pre treatment of steroids and intralipids for immune issues. We have one ❄ left, a day 6 4AA. 

My clinic is saying do the same protocol, I wonder if I need further testing. It's all such a headache. I'm sure there's a reason for the embryos not implanting. In the last 12 months I've had 2 transfers of 2 grade 1 embryos on day 3 then these top quality blasts. They can't all have been duds!. We've tried OE/OS, OE/DS, DE/OS.

We will go back to that clinic for the ❄ then DH says that's it for us.

I think it's a numbers game sometimes but doesn't hurt to rule out underlying issues as well.

X


----------



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

So frustrating isnt it?!  Well my clinic reckons its worth doing the investigations before embarking on another transfer, we also dont want to waste anymore embryos.  On last cycle we had 2x4AA transferred that were actually hatching after defrosting and nothing (even tested early in case of chemical P) so surely there has to be something going on and I guess if not then at least we know everything has been ruled out and can we bash on.  They are also hoping to do immune testing and various other things at the same time so fingers crossed we get somewhere.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

We did four DE cycles with three donors before finally getting our BFP.  In our case it turned out to be immune problems.  We're doing an FET in March - DH is very positive and hopeful but I'm absolutely terrified it's not going to work.
BQ. xx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't know if you've decided on what to do yet, but we had a failed oe cycle and changed clinics, as I wasn't happy with them, then we moved to de at a different clinic, which also failed, but we stayed with the new clinic as they were fab. Protocol slightly adjusted for another go with resulted in a bfp. It's a very personal decision who to go with. Ultimately you have to like and trust the clinic. It might be with looking at others if you're not sure, just to see what else is about. Wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

It is so frustrating, especially when you have switched to donor eggs and/or sperm and put your hopes in that younger, healthy assistance and it doesn't work. I too have read for a long time and it seems doing multiple cycles or adding things to a protocol to assist immune/endometrial issues seem to be the two common answers. But the sacrifices along the way are challenging, pushing through is tough. Hang in there, I believe perseverance will pay off!

Baking Queen, what was your protocol that helped your immune issues, if you are okay sharing?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

nickybw - I am sorry about yr IVF failed. I am not an expert, however I am not sure that all clinics screen donors' eggs. Although eggs are from younger women, there is still the risk of  chromosomal abnormalities


----------

